# Lost Airport Unclaimed Luggage Outlet in PA ?



## TheTimeTraveler (May 18, 2009)

I remember seeing a television news story that there is a large retail outlet store located someone in PA in which all the unclaimed luggage from around the country goes if the airlines can't find the legitimate owners.

This is all that this particular store sells.   Nothing but contents of unclaimed (lost) luggage.   I hear the pickings are excellent.

Does anyone know the name of this store and where exactly it is located?


----------



## urban5 (May 18, 2009)

*Lost Luggage Centers*

A google search brought up one store in Alabama, plus mention of outlet in PA run by the state, but no location given.  Here is the link to the one in Alabama

http://www.unclaimedbaggage.com/index.html


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 19, 2009)

Urban5:  Thanks for the information!


----------

